# IPV6 and copy Files with rsync, don't work with hostnames

## boospy

Hi,

I would like to copy files with rsync. I have a native IPV6 network. I try this command.

```
rsync -aPve test.zip [root@2001:520:1f24:1bc8:4422:39ff:fefb:aca9]:/root/.
```

and it works fine. I do not set the "-6" option. But when i use the hostname of the target, it can't resolve.

```
rsync -aPve test.zip root@testserver.domain.local:/root/.
```

Ping is ok.

```
ping6 testserver.domain.local

PING testserver.domain.local(testserver.domain.local) 56 data bytes

64 bytes from testserver.domain.local: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.251 ms

64 bytes from testserver.domain.local: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.299 ms

64 bytes from testserver.domain.local: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.286 ms
```

Thank for help

Greetings boospy

----------

## Hu

Does testserver.domain.local have an A record?  Does the rsync DNS query ask for A, AAAA, or both?  Does it matter if you add -6?

----------

## boospy

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Does testserver.domain.local have an A record?  Does the rsync DNS query ask for A, AAAA, or both?

 

I'am use only Avahi with MDNS to resolv hostnames. I see no reason why I should use an dnsserver. 

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  Does it matter if you add -6?

 

It does not matter.

Greetings

boospy

----------

## truc

Could you post the exact output of the rsync command?

as well as the output of tcpdump -ni any udp port 53 while you trying it

(you may replace the any with the name of your local interface)

----------

## boospy

Now it works, but i dont now why. when if i know, i will post it here.

greetings

boospy

----------

